# sympathetic



## emlafave

Comment dirait-on "sympathetic character"?  Voila une description en anglais.

*Sympathetic character*: One whose motivations readers can understand and whose feelings they can comfortably share. This is the kind of character of whom naive readers will say "I could identify with her." The protagonist is often, but not always, sympathetic. Note that a sympathetic character need not be a good person. In George Orwell's _1984_, despite the fact that he betrays Julia and his own values by embracing Big Brother, Winston Smith remains a sympathetic character. 

Merci!
Emily


----------



## Juri

comprehensif, sensible, solidaire,cordial...
Can you choose?


----------



## mangleduk

*a very sympathetic man*

Cher tous,

I am writing a critique of "une bande dessinée". Je veux commencer avec:

'[…] je n'ai trouvé pas Marco un homme trés sympathique […]."

Ca marche ou non?

Merci.


----------



## giroflée

*je n'ai pas trouvé marco très sympathique* would be better


----------



## patgaret

giroflée said:


> *je n'ai pas trouvé marco très sympathique* would be better




As far as I know, _sympathetic_ is like _understanding_. And the French word _sympathique _means friendly, likeable.

 Hope this helps


----------



## magsss

Hi there!
I came across the phrase "sympathetic listener" and I was wondering whether if could be translated into "une oreille attentive." Is there an additional meaning contained in "sympathetic" and if so, how could I improve my translation?
(The context is: "He was a sympathetic listener, and his sympathy had a way of leading sooner or later to physical intimacy.")
Thank you


----------



## Micia93

"il écoutait avec attention, et cette attention ...."  ?


----------



## Jano94

la sympathie va un peu plus loin que l'attention ; je suggèrerai :
une écoute _*pleine de sympathie*_ (ou _*empreinte de sympathie*_) ou encore :
il manifestait une telle _*sympathie dans son écoute*_, qu'elle finissait par conduire, tôt ou tard...


----------



## Micia93

Jano94 said:


> la sympathie va un peu plus loin que l'attention ; je suggèrerai :
> une écoute _*pleine de sympathie*_ (ou _*empreinte de sympathie*_) ou encore :
> il manifestait une telle _*sympathie dans son écoute*_, qu'elle finissait par conduire, tôt ou tard...


 
oui, c'est nettement mieux !


----------



## magsss

...sauf que sympathy signifie compassion... ;-D
lequel serait le plus idiomatique ? une oreille attentive ou une oreille compatissante ?


----------



## Jano94

WordRef indique :
compassion,
sympathie,
compréhension...
au traducteur de choisir...


----------



## Jano94

magsss said:


> ...sauf que sympathy signifie compassion... ;-D
> lequel serait le plus idiomatique ? une oreille attentive ou une oreille compatissante ?


les deux sont biens ; on ne pouvait pas, par contre, dire :
une oreille sympathique, d'où les autres propositions


----------



## lakiwiette

None of these seem quite right to me - I too would love to know the answer to this one? I am looking for a nominal equivalent of "sympathetic", to signify a character that the audience empathizes with, regardless of whether they're a nice person or not...


----------



## Reliure

lakiwiette said:


> None of these seem quite right to me - I too would love to know the answer to this one? I am looking for a nominal equivalent of "sympathetic", to signify a character that the audience empathizes with, regardless of whether they're a nice person or not...


In that context I would say "un personnage *charismatique*" , I think it corresponds to the idea that sentence carries, but this is my own interpretation, that's not a translation.

Charismatique : dont le charme / le charisme suscite l'adhésion des autres 
(la capacité de séduction d'un personnage charismatique lui donne un ascendant sur les autres)


----------



## lakiwiette

Merci! - Alors dans ma phrase, "Mathieu est une amalgame, très – peut-être trop – *charismatique* de trois personnages historiques, dont le Général Massu, qui est notoire pour avant lutté implacablement, abominablement, et ignoblement contre les algérois, au contraire de Mathieu, qui personnifie en plusieurs scènes le soldat occidental par excellence, qui fait son devoir sans s'interrogant sur la moralité." - pensez-vous que charismatique convient bien?


----------



## Reliure

lakiwiette said:


> Merci! - Alors dans ma phrase, "Mathieu est une* un* amalgame, très – peut-être trop – *charismatique* de trois personnages historiques, dont le Général Massu, qui est notoire pour avant lutté implacablement, abominablement, et ignoblement contre les algérois, au contraire de Mathieu, qui personnifie en plusieurs scènes le soldat occidental par excellence, qui fait son devoir sans s'interrogant sur la moralité." - pensez-vous que charismatique convient bien?


 
Actually, I was answering Emlafave's message and I hadn't paid attention to the fact that the question had been asked 3 years ago ! 
No, I'm sorry, "Charismatique" doesn't really fit your sentence.
That's the idea , but I think that "amalgame charismatique" sounds very unusual.

(Je pense qu'on peut trouver mieux !)

*I think you should open a new thread* giving what you mean in English, and what you wrote above. It 'll be helpful. 
Do it the sentence has to be changed but is very interesting.


----------



## quantum

En francais il ya le mot Empathie ou compassion, mais il s'applique au lecteur dans ce cas. "un personnage pour lequel le lecteur éprouve de la compassion/ de l'empathie"
Peut etre un personnage "touchant" ou "attachant" pour faire simple?


----------



## lakiwiette

Bonjour tout le monde! I'm looking for a (hopefully nominal) equivalent of the English word sympathetic, which in a literary (or in this case film) context means a character who the reader/audience finds engaging and empathises with, regardless of whether the character is an empathetic/nice person himself.*

*Wikipedia: A *sympathetic character* is a fictional character in a story with whom the writer expects the reader to identify with and care about, if not necessarily admire. Protagonists, almost by definition, fit into the category of sympathetic character, however so do many minor characters and even villains.

In my phrase, I want to explain the character in my film is a sympathetic character - and that the fact that the director has made him so sympathetic verges on a distortion of historical reality. 

==> 

"Mathieu est un amalgame, très – peut-être trop – *sympathetic* de trois personnages historiques, dont le Général Massu, qui est notoire pour avant lutté implacablement, abominablement, et ignoblement contre les algérois, au contraire de Mathieu, qui personnifie en plusieurs scènes le soldat occidental par excellence, qui fait son devoir sans s'interrogant sur sa moralité." ?

My eternal gratitude to the person who resolves this enigma 

est-ce que "engageant" conviendra?


----------



## lerenard

I am looking for a word along the same lines to describe a character who has many faults, but who the author is clearly portraying as close to ideal as it is humanly possible to get.  In other words, nobody is perfect, but when this character explains her motives for her decisions and the circumstances that led to her unfortunate situation, I empathize with her and approve of the way she has led her life.

So basically, I'm looking for one word that sums all of that up.  Wow, no wonder this is an enigma!


----------



## Reliure

Salut lerenard, 
Dans ce cas, mooi je dirais qu'elle est *irrésistible*.


----------



## franc 91

on ne peut pas dire quelqu'un de sympa (tout simplement) ou gentil?


----------



## Reliure

franc 91 said:


> on ne peut pas dire quelqu'un de sympa (tout simplement) ou gentil?


On peut tout à fait dire ça, oui, mais c'est beaucoup moins fort.
En tout cas ça n'induit pas que le charme de celui dont il est question est si fort qu'il l'emporte sur tout le reste.


----------



## quinoa

Finalement je crois que c'est tout simplement "sympathique"


----------



## Reliure

quinoa said:


> Finalement je crois que c'est tout simplement "sympathique"


Tout simplement ? 
Du coup je m'interroge sur le contexte que nous donne lerenard.

Si la personne est sympathique au point de me faire approuver tout ce qu'elle fait ou a fait, en raison même de sa sympathie, je trouve que le qualificatif "sympathique" n'est pas assez fort.


----------



## quinoa

Tout dépend du contexte.
Est-on dans une utilisation quotidienne ou dans un référentiel de monde de la littérature ou de l'art en général, genre théâtre ou cinéma?
Dans le premier cas, sympathétique est trop faible, mais il me paraît approprié dans le second. Qu'en dites-vous?


----------



## Reliure

quinoa said:


> Tout dépend du contexte.
> Est-on dans une utilisation quotidienne ou dans un référentiel de monde de la littérature ou de l'art en général, genre théâtre ou cinéma?
> Dans le premier cas, sympathétique est trop faible, mais il me paraît approprié dans le second. Qu'en dites-vous?


Hum, j'avoue que pour l'utilisation quotidienne je pensais à un individu dont la séduction aurait pour résultat un ascendant sur les autres ou une popularité hors du commun ,
et pour les personnages de fiction je pensais à des héros qu'on aurait bien du mal à qualifier de sympathiques mais qui peuvent inspirer une certaine complaisance de par la fascination qu'ils exercent.
Par exemple Richard III dans l'interprétation qu'en donne Ian Mc Kellen.


----------



## gpuri

Bonjour,

to translate: Jacqueline's friends are very sympathetic

I am unsure whether to use 'sympa' or 'sympathique'.

I would think that sympa would be correct, unless we know that the group of friends referred to are all females.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Hullo, Gpuri.

I'm afraid you can't use either one. In English, "sympathetic" has kept the old meaning the word had in ancient Greek, ie _understanding_.
For 'sympa' I'd use "nice".

Salut.

GS


----------



## sound shift

I agree. We are in the land of faux-amis here. "Sympathetic" ≠ "sympathique".


----------

